# i feel like people dont take this into consideration



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

as much as they should. i work at a riding stable and so a lot of customers that want to ride MOST of them, are quite large. our weight limit is 240 and youd be surprised how many 240+ people want to ride. (the obesity in this country has gotten to be rediculous) the weight limit is very very strict - no exceptions. and we have the right horses for heavier people. but it seems like when i go to shows or just seeing people that come out to ride with their own horses on the trails - 70% of them are too big for their horses. theres quite a few older women that have finely built walking horses but the women are 200 lbs and up and they ride for a good 2-3 hours. (and let me tell you they can barely ride a stick horse - as my boss would say) and girls that are barrel racing but are too heavy for their lighter built QH's. and i also understand that if you only ride like an hour a day - some extra weight is not going to hurt your horse but if youre going to be running and going up and down hills and jumping and doing tight turns and just any sort of physically demanding activity on your horse- am i wrong to think that you should have an appropriately sized horse?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I know what you mean. At one of the schooling shows at my old barn I was really surprised at how mis-matched the horses+riders were, and these weren't people that OWNED these horses, these were people and horses the owner of the barn had assigned, and obviously not taken size into consideration. I applaud heavier people who ride and do what they want to do, but some people don't seem to take into consideration the safety of themselves and their horses. One very heavy girl was riding a short, fine boned, loooong backed pony, and you could literally see the horse straining... and then there was a teeny little thing in the same class who could barely handle the big, well-built warmblood they'd sat her on. It didn't make sense.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Yes, I think that it needs to be taken into consideration, but remember HEIGHT in itself does not determine whether a horse and rider will suit one another. A well built QH will be a much better partner for a 'stocky' built 200lb gal or guy, than a stringy tall TB, even if that QH is only 14hh. QH were bred to handle remuda work, and a decently bred one will have the bone, conformation, muscle, and stamina for the heavier work load, including a heavy ranch rider...most cowpoke ain't string beans...they need muscle you know! 

I think there is more to fitting a horse and rider than just 'size' alone, because some riders buy a big horse, just because they think bigger is better, when in reality, they may not have the experience it takes to handle that larger horse. And then there's those who hang onto a smaller horse, because they like it too much, even though it may not be suitable for them size wise anymore. 

It's one of those things about horse ownership that comes down to responsibility and learning what's acceptable and what's not; I don't think it's acceptable to have someone who is 200lbs on a 650lb horse; yet I've seen it done. The horse might even be close to 15hh...but as I said before, height isn't the factor here, it's weight, bone, and muscle that should be the determining factors in 'rider suitability'. But a horse who is 1000lbs, regardless of his height, would have no problems, imo carrying that same rider.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

mhmm and theres a difference between a 200 lb person that can RIDE and a 200 lb potato sack. but still - its about the well being of the horse IMO. sometimes well pass people out on trail and the other trailguide and i will just look at each other and wince.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

right it really isnt about height - unless your legs are below your horses knees. and the build of the horse definitely is involved too. and rider ability. i agree you can put a 200 lb person on 1000 lb horse but if they ride like a sack of potatoes - its gonna make a difference after a longer period of time and depends on what youre DOING with your horse.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

A friend of mine at work asked to ride my horses recently, and without thinking I told him he was too big. He took a little offense to that, but my horses aren't that big & he is probably 200+. My largest horse is about 1000 lbs, 14.2 hands, & out of shape. She might have been able to carry him when she was all muscled out, but I wouldn't do that to her now.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh why were on the subject. My 5 year old is about 900lbs. She is a mustang/arab cross, short back, & narrow chest. I trail ride mostly. The shortest time I am usually out is 2 hours, usually 4 to 6 though. Just out of curiosity what is the heaviest person you would put on her.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

bellatink89 said:


> right it really isnt about height - unless your legs are below your horses knees. and the build of the horse definitely is involved too. and rider ability. i agree you can put a 200 lb person on 1000 lb horse but if they ride like a sack of potatoes - its gonna make a difference after a longer period of time and depends on what youre DOING with your horse.


Any rider who rides like a sack of potatoes is going to cause damage regardless of weight, give me a 190 lb woman with great skill on my horse over a 90 lb stick that slams on his back any day.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

It's a problem if they're riding a horse that's too small for them. But it's a problem for themselves as well. 

My brother has alot of bigger friends who come over for their "girls night" (he's gay) and they always complain about being too fat or no boys like me, or something that always has to do with their weight. I sit there listening to what they have to say and I say, "why don't you join a gym" and they get so ****ed and say, "DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO BE FAT, I'VE TRIED LOSING WEIGHT A HUNDRED THOUSAND TIMES". As they're all ganging up on me they have a bag of Doritos in one hand and ice cream in the other..:shock: No lie 

America is just so used to having everything in their reach, and we're lazy, and disgusting. I know I probably sound ignorant but it IS problem and unless you have some crazy medical issue that makes you fat, YOU CAN HELP YOURSELF. Even if it's a "thyroid issue". Sorry, I don't know why I have a grudge. I suppose the only time I do is when they complain about bring fat but are too lazy to help themselves. I mean if they don't complain then I don't care. 

And I get that it's hard, I really do, but people just have to many excuses as to why they are overweight. If you eat right and exercise you WILL loose weight. No it won't happen overnight (which is another problem, America always wants to take a shortcut and have overnight results) but it WILL happen.


Just my two cents.. :/ Haha, can you tell that I've had this conversation a time or two?


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

A horse can carry 25% of his weight over a 50 mile endurance coarse and finish successfully.
I weigh 194 pounds, with tac I weighed in at 220, that's water included. My horse weighed 970 pounds and I ran over 30 50 mile races on him and never once was he pulled or seemed to have a problem. Never lame in a logged 30,000 miles of his 17 year career.
A 1200 pound quarter horse would have no problems with 300 pounds and I don't beleive these fat ladies ride 2 and 3 hours??
People don't have that much stamina and if they are they would only walk.
Fat people have feels too:lol::lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

bellatink89 said:


> right it really isnt about height - unless your legs are below your horses knees. and the build of the horse definitely is involved too. and rider ability. i agree you can put a 200 lb person on 1000 lb horse but if they ride like a sack of potatoes - its gonna make a difference after a longer period of time and depends on what youre DOING with your horse.


Well that goes for any rider, really...a smaller person can still do damage flapping and flopping around on a horse (not just physically, either, I've seen good riding horses ruined by incompetant riders), as could a larger person who may know how to ride, but may be on a slightly smaller than suitable sized horse. 

And I can understand the 'leg' thing...i have really long legs, so i feel a bit awkward on anything smaller than 15hh, even if, weight wise we are a good match. I just think I look funky...hahaha...but I don't think it really harms the horse, unless you don't know what to do with those long legs. :lol:


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I am a large person myself, but I am not "dead weight". I am very active and muscular, and have a heavy bone structure. I do carry extra weight which I struggle to keep off. Its not a matter of joining a gym, or eating only salads. I have type 1 diabetes and HAVE to eat well or I will die. I work very long hours, manual labor on the farm, but I still struggle with weight. My doctor told me I am genetically predisposed to being a large person, and I fight it constantly. Every other person in my family is large too, but they don't seem to work at staying fit like I do. Even said, I am carrying probably 50 extra pounds I can't seem to shed. 

My horses don't have a problem with it. I ride my perch and my QH. The QH is 1200 lbs of muscle- she has no problem with a large rider. My Perch? Well, I'm just a fly on his back. 

That said, I'd never think of riding my friend's 800 lbs Arabs... I'd feel very bad being heavy and riding them. They are so tiny! But then when you are used to giant horses anything seems tiny.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah im tall too and my mare is 14.2 and i feel to tall for her sometimes. and the rider even thyre small makes a difference i understand that. we have a standardbred gelding who has a horrrrible trot and even though we put tall skinny people on him he will still come up back sore from people floppin around on him. and if you have an endurance horse thats different - theyre in really good shape - and maybe your horse is just built really well. but im talkin about REALLY bad matches like people just arent thinking. the days of "a horse can carry anyones weight because theyre a horse" are over. its easy to ruin a horse that way. the guy that used to own this stable had that mentality. we have a few of the horses that he sold to us after he sold the business and theres one horse in particular that we call G who is like 14.2 or 14.3 and prolly about 800 to 900 pounds and he used to put 240 lb people on him. and this is when they used to do A LOT of cantering and A LOT of trotting on the hour long trail ride. now we have 4 trot spots and then its just walking. but this poor horse is ruined. we dont put anymore than 100 lbs on him now because he physically cant do it. he has a tough time going up hill and a hard time lifting his back legs up more than a foot. its just not fair to the horse. not ALL horses can carry 25% of their body weight. i would say 15%. 20% for MOST. or people with old arthritic, swaybacked, horses that they just "love so much" but still ride. it sunfair to that horse - that horse has paid its dues - just let them be a horse for awhile. and for a horse thats a mustang arab cross and 5 yr old 900 lbs i would have to see how shes built. but i personally wouldnt put anymore than 170 on her including the saddle.
and white foot - you could not have said it better. we had a group come out - a family of about 15 people - and i swear 12 of the 15 were 100 lbs overweight. their leg fat was bulging out over their socks - and then they wanted to buy some ice cream. REALLY?


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

my bestfriend just lost 30 lbs and she relaly wants to lose another 15 - 20 to get back down to her good weight of 140. but she is also a large boned person and has been curvy since she was 12 lol. she also has very large boobs. lol. but her favorite mare bonnie has gotten really bad arthritis within the past two years - and although she really want sto ride her - even if its just around the farm - she only puts the little kids on her when the family comes to visit. i personally have hypoglycemia so i also have to eat alll the time. and im very italian - if i didnt watch what i was eating i def could gain 20 lbs noooooo problem. right now im trying to shed the extra 10 winter lbs lol. if youre a FIT rider thats completely different. i could be mmore fit actually i really should start working out until we start getting really busy and im working everyday. 
1200 lb muscled and big boned shortbacked QH sounds like the ideal horse to carry 200-300 lbs - a lot of ropers around here are very large men and thats usually what their horses are like and they carry them with ease. but see a 240 lb person on an 800 lb arabian is a no no to me.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree it's a big matter of riding ability. I have friends who are lightweight and bounce/slam around on my horse to where I cringe and claim "he's tired" to get them off. I however am right around 195 and have always been guessed closer to 150 due to how I carry my weight. I keep balanced and know how to ride. It's not a matter of the size it's a matter of how well they know their stuff.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I am curious. If you are strict with the weight limit for the riders, how do you determine that? Do you make them get on a scale before they mount up? Is there any tactful way to find out what they weigh.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What I posted in the other area you posted this same subject:



Alwaysbehind said:


> A fit horse with a good rider, even a large one, is probably having a better experience than the out of shape horse with the beginner who weighs 180lbs.
> 
> I do agree that some people have not realized that their size has increased to the point that it might affect their horse.
> 
> ...


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree- I would never ride my friend's arab, I am too big for that. 

Its really hard sometimes to lose weight. Not every large person is an ice cream eating slob like some people think. Cripes, I can't even eat ice cream, my blood sugar will spike like crazy!

I rely on lean meat- that I raise myself- chicken, goat and rabbit mostly, as well as certain veggies like carrots, broccoli. Very little rice and pasta, if I eat more than 1/2 cup of pasta I am in deep trouble. Its very frustrating at times!!!


----------



## hudson6393 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to laugh at the mention of arabs and large people... honestly, that is all i ever see... large people on arabs. Very rarely do I see a petite person on an arab, (and i am talking rearends pooring out of the backs of western saddles) but i see tiny people on huge horses all the time, lol! Me, i probably qualify as a large person. I weigh 160, my horse, arab cross, weighs about 900. I use lightweight tack, I do no matter what size the horse is... I have no need to buy a $1000 heavy saddle to trail with... but he has no lag with me. Sometimes I ride for 2 hours, sometimes for 4. He rarely works a sweat, and never seems to tire. I am not a gamer or shower, just trails. I have been reading a lot of the posts on here, and I do agree that sacks of potatos can be hard on a horse, especially gaming. Sometimes, it appears that the rider is going to pull the horse over in turns.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

bellatink89 said:


> yeah im tall too and my mare is 14.2 and i feel to tall for her sometimes. and the rider even thyre small makes a difference i understand that. we have a standardbred gelding who has a horrrrible trot and even though we put tall skinny people on him he will still come up back sore from people floppin around on him. and if you have an endurance horse thats different - theyre in really good shape - and maybe your horse is just built really well. but im talkin about REALLY bad matches like people just arent thinking. the days of "a horse can carry anyones weight because theyre a horse" are over. its easy to ruin a horse that way. the guy that used to own this stable had that mentality. we have a few of the horses that he sold to us after he sold the business and theres one horse in particular that we call G who is like 14.2 or 14.3 and prolly about 800 to 900 pounds and he used to put 240 lb people on him. and this is when they used to do A LOT of cantering and A LOT of trotting on the hour long trail ride. now we have 4 trot spots and then its just walking. but this poor horse is ruined. we dont put anymore than 100 lbs on him now because he physically cant do it. he has a tough time going up hill and a hard time lifting his back legs up more than a foot. its just not fair to the horse. not ALL horses can carry 25% of their body weight. i would say 15%. 20% for MOST. or people with old arthritic, swaybacked, horses that they just "love so much" but still ride. it sunfair to that horse - that horse has paid its dues - just let them be a horse for awhile. and for a horse thats a mustang arab cross and 5 yr old 900 lbs i would have to see how shes built. but i personally wouldnt put anymore than 170 on her including the saddle.
> and white foot - *you could not have said it better. we had a group come out - a family of about 15 people - and i swear 12 of the 15 were 100 lbs overweight. their leg fat was bulging out over their socks - and then they wanted to buy some ice cream. REALLY*?


Judgemental much?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my BFF told me I was too big for one of my horses once. It really hurt my feelings. Right now I am 5'3(almost) and weigh 135, I'm about 5-10 lbs overweight. Back then I was about 125lbs. It's my hunt pony I'm talking about. He's 14.2 and weighs 1000 lbs. He's an old-style quarter horse, short and stocky. It really hurt my feelings when she said it. Especially since I don't believe it. He could easily carry a grown man of 200lbs.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

rios dad - what do you mean these fat ladies dont ride 2 or 3 hours? we ride and are on trail at least 6 hours a day. and the trailers are parked in front of the barn iin the parking lot. we pass them on the trails all the time. theyre out there for at leasttttt 2 hours at a time.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

farm pony thats really stupid of her to have said. your horse is the same size as my horse - we weigh about the same amount im 130 and will be 120 by the summer when im workin my butt of ****. and youre shorter than me! lol i feel too tall for her sometimes but we look good together and im a good weight for her. she could carry 180-200 lbs for awhile. i know she could. sounds like your pony couldve too.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

yes i am judgemental and im not going to hide it. yes we have a scale - if we even think theyre might be over we weight them. and if theyre tall and over 240 - same thing goes. its a weight limit.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

i have seen horses go down in turns with heavier riders- that really prolly coulda gotten back up quite easily with a smaller rider. but they cant get up til the rider gets off. and i guess i shoulda clarified a little better in my original post - that rider ability does make a big difference. but what i see with people that come trail riding - and bring their own horses - they can barely ride a stick horse as my boss would say and are way too big for their horses. like i said most of them are swaybacked horses, arabians and walking horses. im gonna have to get some pictures some time of them. and people at shows and the hunter jumper barn i worked at last winter - that held 2 shows a month, were jumping horses that were way way too small for them. specially to be jumping more than 1 foot. my personally opinion has always been that a horse should not be carrying more than 20% of its body weight. i understand some horses caryy more than that very easily and maybe they really are just tough horses with a big heart. we have a saddlebred gelding thats about 17 or 18 yrs old. bout 1000 lbs and he can carry - including saddle - 160 all day for 6 hours. he will get a LITTLE tired but he has a big heart and good endurance and he has a good rider.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Judgemental much?


_*Everyone*_ judges, don't act like your poo doesn't stink. 


Riders MUST have a horse that is the appropriate size no matter if they are a good rider or not, it would be stupid,ignorant, and cruel for us to think that a heavy rider, riding a horse too small for him/her doesn't have any effect at all on the horse. Think about construction workers.. they are carrying and lifting heavy objects all day and boy do they show it later on in life! 

It's only fair for us to be fit for our horses, they do so much for us why can't we help them?


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

^ agreed


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not disagree with the OPs theories. But I do think once she is a little older and her body has stopped cooperating with her so much as far as weight goes, she might not be so judgmental about a few extra pounds.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

dude im not saying overweight people cant or shouldnt ride. im saying that they just need a horse that fits their weight. if i gained 70 lbs. i would not be riding my mare. no matter how much it broke my heart.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dude?

:think:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't disagree that everyone judges, however what does the person's weight and body type have to do with them wanting ice cream. Yes, their diet choices are contributing to their weight, but that is their perogative. To imply that an overweight person is wrong to want ice cream (or anything else deemed unhealthy) is not really anyone's place.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

no but when they want to come ride my horses i get defensive about it - forgive me. specially with parents with very overweight 8 yr olds. i am just sick of seeing such overweight people - specially children. america is morbidly obese- there is fact in that statement. if they wanna keep eatin ice cream that fine. but in my opinion they should be on track to a healthier diet with NOT so MUCH ice cream.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I do not disagree with the OPs theories. But I do think once she is a little older and her body has stopped cooperating with her so much as far as weight goes, she might not be so judgmental about a few extra pounds.


A few extra pounds (1-10) is nothing, what is a few to you? When you get older that means you work harder to keep the few extra pounds off. It can be done.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

dude is my favorite word of choice.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I love how thin people shouldn't ride because they are "flopping around" and large people can't ride because they are "too heavy"! If you are thin people constantly shove ice cream, cookies and cake at you, if you are overweight, people make rude comments if you should so much as eat a spoonful of ice cream.

I am not very big, that's just the hand I got dealt in life. No, I don't need comments about needing to eat more or junk food being shoved in my direction. I may be small but I am not incompetent and I'm doing just fine on a 17H Warmblood, not "flopping around" or unable to control him.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

White Foot said:


> A few extra pounds (1-10) is nothing, what is a few to you? When you get older that means you work harder to keep the few extra pounds off. It can be done.


Working at it but sometimes it is not _that_ easy. They show up and you realize they are there and then it is extra hard to get rid of them. Hormones are not any help either. (When you get older you might understand - kind of like your eye sight, things just start happening and not for the better.)

Compared to the rest of my family I am thin. But I am much heavier than I used to be (5'7", 160lbs so more like 30lbs over at this point). Menopause makes it hard. Heck, I look at food and I gain weight. And yes, more exercise would help, but for some reason with my increase age (and aches and pains) no one made the days longer so I am able to fit in more exercise and still do all that my day to day life requires and get some sleep at night.
:wink: If only everything would take care of itself instead of needing me to do it.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

thats ^ what has happend to my mom shes a little taller though like 5'10 so i know its what im looking forward to. and as my boss says - after i turn 25 gravity and time take over.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

delfina she didnt say thin people shouldnt ride cuz theyre flopping around she was saying that a thin person on a horse - that cant ride and is flopping around the horses back - is worse than a larger person on a horse that CAN ride.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

AlwaysBehind I could not have said that so perfectly!! My kids say my license plate should be 2much2du. But "always behind" would work too. 
And when you are kind of at your families beck and call it makes you less narcissistic, (a trait that does help with staying in shape) .Just yesterday I went to work out at the gym and no sooner changed than my daughter called and said softball practice got out an hour early, come pick her up. 

And we do have fat hormones to deal with. Women's bodies are meant to store fat so they can carry babies through famine.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't disagree with any of that. But it's still not a good enough excuse for someone to gain a couple extra(aaaaaaaaaa) pounds. I was actually watching Dr. Oz and he was saying that you can only worry about some one so much (your kids, or husband) until you have to take time for yourself. Which is true.

Which reminds me of a story... I had an old boss at another barn I used to work at and she was a huge biiottch. She was very overweight and she was SO strict about not feeding this or that to her horse or dog. And she would order special supplements for her horse, and give him only the best of the hay, and only let him eat so much grass. Anyways, one day I had the last straw and I put my foot down after she freaked out because I gave her horse second cuttings of hay, I told her, "You know if you took as much time worrying about your diet as you do your horses you wouldn't be so overweight and miserable". Needless to say she fired me, but I sorta quit? haha

But it was the truth! And I don't regret telling her that because everyone would say it behind her back. She just hated that I had an opinion and chose to voice it.. yeah, I'm bitter


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

^thats hard to do if you have kids.  i know thats why my mom hasnt lost any weight. shes about 30lbs over which isnt too bad. but she also works a lot. she could eat a lot better though. but she also has a bad back - always has for the past 20 years which keeps her from doing much exercise.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

There's a HUGE difference between being morbidly obese and having a couple of extra pounds. And yes, once you put on weight and keep it on for awhile it is very hard to get rid of it. 

On the "its hard to lose weight side": Your body gets used to weighing a certian amount (possibly due to the amount of the hormone leptin released by fat cells) and when that amount decreases (as you lose weight) you brain signals your body to conserve energy/fuel as it thinks you are "starving". This is relatively new science and not completely proven, but it seems to be pretty accurate.

On the "its easy to keep weight off": I'm 29 yrs old and I weigh the exact same as I did in HS, 135 lbs. I had an anorexic period where I was disgusting, but overall I've kept at a healthy weight. Has it been easy? Not at all, but I've seen how hard it is for my mom/aunts/sister to lose weight after gaining a bunch and I don't want to deal with that. Last year I started putting on weight and got up to 143 pounds. My cut off weight is 140, this means if I get over 140 I need to change something in my lifestyle to maintain a healthy weight. I worked on it and I'm back at 135 again. 

Basically what I'm saying is that it is very hard to lose weight and until you've been in the position of having 20-100 lbs of extra weight to lose you probably shouldn't judge others. But on the other hand it isn't that terribly difficult to keep yourself from becoming morbidly obese, barring medical issues of course.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

this is kind of getting off the subject now. this was about larger people having appropriately sized horses. not about losing weight.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

MNtigerstripes: You are totally right. I'm in my second yr of nursing school and I remember those exact words from my professor. 

Aside from any medical issues, the best way for an overweight individual to loose weight, is to simply get up and get moving. That means do cardio 3-5 times a week, and lift weights the days you are not doing cardio. You can just starve yourself, than, you just bulk up and you're retaining water. Leave out salts, sugars, white flours...here's my motto as well as Dr. Peekes motto..."If it's white, it's just not right." Leave out the white foods lol. 

For skinny people...I'm a small person, but I have bulked up quite a bit due to muscle from working out. My picture in my avatar was taken before I started to workout/run. If you feel you are too skinny, start to workout, and drink protein shakes. Usually a full scoop of protein from those huge containers is about 45g of protein, but if you're a woman, take about half a scoop or a little less than half but more than 1/4.

I agree however, that you should pick a horse that is the right one for you. Especially if you are overweight, since being overweight on a small horse is worse than a small person on a large horse. Of course the ability of the rider is also important.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with rio...I am around 200 and 5'9. My horse is a 10y/o foundation QH who can carry me all day. Though he is barely breaking 'horse' at 14.2, he leaves the barn with as much spunk as he comes back with. Us chubby folks need to ride too!


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

This thread hits close to home becuase I see both sides every day.

When I was working full time at a horse farm I was giving lessons 3-5 hours a day, riding horses for at least 4-6 hours a day, and in between I was cleaning stalls, pastures, feeding, watering, running horses in and out ect ect. I am 4 foot 11 inches and I weighed 94lbs-96lbs. I breakfast and dinner usually fast food or somthing fried or greasy! :lol:

I left my job to go to college when the economy took a dump and buisness got to slow for me to afford to work at the barn full time... I ride every day for 2 hours at the walk at least (I try to get out another hour so I can jog and lope) , I take the dog for a run (she is a little beagle that tends to be more fat than fit) for another half an hour to an hour. I eat a healthy (balanced) light breakfast and dinner, thats it. I now weight 113lbs-115lbs ( been pretty steady at that weight) I know I got fat, but I don't have ANY more time to devote to 'working out'...

My 16 hand quarter horse gelding is refined and halter bred... I'd say he weighs around 900-1000lbs tops. He is fine boned, but he still carriers me no problem. he is only 3 but I have been riding young horses forever and I can ride in a way that doesnt hinder him at all.

I ride 2 hours a day (walking) with my neighbors. Both ladies bred the horses they ride and are devoted to them.
Lady 1: rides two arabians that are 20 + years old 14.3h-ish and weigh around 1000lbs. They are not refined looking horses, and are very stout. The lady weighs around the 240lb mark but has bad knees and a bad back.
Lady 2: rides a 16 year old 15h-ish arab/saddlebred who is around 900lbs and refined. This woman is older than lady 1 and is close to 200lbs I'd guess. She is older, has bad knees, and struggles with life long heart problems...

I think these woman are a bit over weight for their horses, but yah know what? 

They ride EVERY DAY! (even if they can only walk along)
Thats prob 6 days more than a lot of people out there. 
They both eat healthy and really try their hardest to say 'fit', and I think that matters most. They may be older but at least they get out there every day and give it another go.

They both had their animals for their entire lives, the horses are super broke, horses have NEVER been lame, both love their horses and would never part with them, the horses are well fed vetted and cared for, the horses carry them no problem from what I can see and we go up and down some nice mountains and through streams and such...


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

the 20 yr old arabians could have some serious arthritis or other physical problems from being ridden that way. for the next two years. im saying they really should be on bigger horses just for the welfare of the horse. when my mare get sto be 20 im not gonna be doing the type of riding that were doing now. shes gonna be taken it reallyyyy easy at 20. and i understand that a lot of horses can be ridden well into their 20s but for this mare - i love her to death and shes ridden and worked her whole life and after 20 - i think thats her time to just be old and spoiled.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Soooo you're just going to let/make her be old and spoiled for 10-15 yrs when she could be ridden and having fun? 

I have a 30 yr old mare that was ridden regularly until about 25 when she was just about completely retired. I don't think she would've appreciated sitting in her pasture doing nothing for 5 extra years, esp when she was feeling spicy. Heck my 27 yr old gelding (PTS 2 yrs ago) would stalk me if he thought I had a bridle around!  

Sorry off topic, I just don't think you're doing your mare any favors by retiring her at such a young age. Some horses are "old" at 15 others aren't old until 40. Ever heard of Elmer Bandit?  

Anyways, I didn't mention beforehand that I do agree with people tailoring their horse to their weight, but I also think that it really differs from horse to horse. You've got to be able to look at your horse and know when you're stressing it. Of course, some people never do that....


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Soooo you're just going to let/make her be old and spoiled for 10-15 yrs when she could be ridden and having fun?
> 
> I have a 30 yr old mare that was ridden regularly until about 25 when she was just about completely retired. I don't think she would've appreciated sitting in her pasture doing nothing for 5 extra years, esp when she was feeling spicy. Heck my 27 yr old gelding (PTS 2 yrs ago) would stalk me if he thought I had a bridle around!
> 
> ...


The mares are still young at heart, and while they are very broke, and ride the same three or so trails every day they are still on the hot side and enjoy keeping the rider on her toes.

none of the horses balk when the rider mounts up, they don't travel hollow-backed, and they sweat MUCH less than my young horse (who is still a bit stressed when trail ridden... poor stall kept baby :wink


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

of course ive heard of elmer!  my boss has her first horse still - that mare is 35 and has no teeth and is still fat and happy. but bellas been a riding stable for about 6 or 7 years now and prolly will for another few years until i dont work there anymore. and when shes 20 i know shes gonna be happy and fat and spunky - cuz thats her. but i wont be doing the riding on her then that i do now. im sure ill be doing trail riding with her til shes 25. but not very much if it all. and not up and down mountains.
im saying that a horse although stout - at 20 yrs old or more really should not be carrying 240 lbs up and down mountains. though i do give a huge applause for those ladies to keep riding everyday. )

and i know my mare better than i know myself and i know what her limits are. and i know what shes gonna be like shes older - and even if she still is in good riding shape at 25 im not going to be doing it - for her safety. maybe ill sit on her bareback while she eats hahaha

and some people just dont care and it breaks my heart when you can see that horse trying really hard to not to stumble and fall down and keep up with the other peoples horses trottin down the trail.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

and sometimes the riding CAN keep them "young" and prevent early onset arthritis - but only to a certain point. and some horses just sweat more than others whether they are stressed or not. like bella sweats all day when we ride while the other 30 horses arent even breaking a sweat. we have one horse that doesnt sweat at all - which is a medical condition.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

bellatink89 said:


> and some people just dont care and it breaks my heart when you can see that horse trying really hard to not to stumble and fall down and keep up with the other peoples horses trottin down the trail.


These horses never stumble, they don't fall, they hardly break a sweat... unless its ungodly hot outside :lol:. 
Sadly, its my 3 year old western pleasure horse that is constantly trying to keep up.

These women are older and not in good physical condition anymore becase of health issues (the health issues are not related to their weight, but they are over weight due to their bad knees, heart and back from years of working hard) they know their horses and are comfortable on them...

To get a new, younger horse, that they don't know could in fact be dangerous I think. Every new horse will try you and these ladies are not up to the challenge.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

btw i wasnt referring that quote to those lady's horses i was referring to some of the people i see on trail at the park.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

im sure their weight has attributed to their heart and backs though. (


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Not so much, 
lady 1 was in a car accident... after that she gained weight.
Lady 2 was born with a heart defect, so physical stress is hard for her to do, but riding horses, though as physical as it may be, was somthing she could always enjoy... 

...they just both keep it at the walk and they do well... ps the horses were all sent to professionals for a while, and ridden by a pro (both ladies have the horses mother's that they road while the babies grew up and got miles put on them). So they always rode easy.

stinks for me becuase I'd love to pick up the pace.. oh well I just have to trail ride alone to do that!


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

oh ok. yea id be scared if they were haulin a** all over the place! lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

bellatink89 said:


> im sure their weight has attributed to their heart and backs though. (


Very much a chicken or egg thing and with out knowing people personally you never know.

Some very active people have become injured and unable to keep up with their previous active life style and have gained weight. Some it is the other way around.

Once you put on some years you will loose your so black and white opinion of such things.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

So if you think that anyone over 240 lbs can't ride your horse, how big is too big? Would you let Arnold Shwartzenegger ride your horse? He is according to the BMI "morbidly obese" yet we all know its not just fat that makes people big.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG. i understand people gain weight for various reasons but that is not what this post is about - its not about getting skinny to be able to ride a horse. i dont have a black and white opinion really this was about people having an appropriately sized horse for the WEIGHT they are AT. i am in NO way saying that people over 240 cannot ride a horse. at our stable 240 is the limit tho. the trail is an hour long and we go up and down some very large hills. we have about 6 horses that can carry the 240 weight. one of which is a percheron who could easily carry over 300 but we dont make him do that. they work very hard 6 hours a day and these people that come to ride CAN NOT ride. they are literally sacks of potatoes that dont even realize when theyre leaning to one side. and cannot sit a trot to save their lives. so no - at our stable - ppl over 240 do not ride our horses.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

you have to take in consideration how much of arnolds weight is muscle and how much is fat. and if hes over 240 = then nope.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

To clarify, I don't negate that a rider's weight is a key part of the equation. That is exactly why, much as I would love to, I have not ridden our Aero for more than the initial trial (before allowing my daughter to be put on her) and maybe twice since we brought her home. However, she is currently serving as a wonderful motivator for me in my quest to shed some excess pounds. I want nothing more than to jump in the saddle and spend the day riding again as I did when I was the girl with a horse...... To be honest, I could likely ride now without being too much of a burden to her, but depriving myself is a better motivator than anything else I have tried, so I'm sticking with not riding until I hit my goal weight/fitness.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

First of all, the fact you posted this exact same thread in two different forums is beyond me. 

I didn't go through all 60 responses to this, among them a myriad of the OPs thoughts. But I will repost for the sake of the conversation:




> I find your post pretty judgmental and somewhat rude... but I digress, let's just touch on the facts here.
> 
> I *COMPLETELY *agree with what AlwaysBehind posted. A big part of riding is fitness and balance. If a rider is 180lbs/200lbs, and if they are an accomplished rider who knows how to place their mass in the saddle, then I guarantee that horse is going to get a better ride out of it then with a 120lb novice bouncing in and out of the seat. Often I find that plus sized riders are MORE conscious about their weight/mass/placement then lithe riders.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Alright, read the whole thing, and most of this is pretty fair - even White Foot's bitterness (I don't disagree, lazy people **** me off too).

I just think OP's attitude could use a little bit of an adjustment.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

You must think i'm the devil, OP.

I weigh around 165lb, and i'm 5.7". My main riding horse for 9 years was a 14.2, medium built arab. I rode him hard. We did three day competitions riding all day. We did long days of cattle work were we would spend hours at a gallop. We entered bush races against TB's and won. We would ride and ride and ride. 

He is now 14 and is in picture perfect health. He ia actually on loan to a local RDA school giving lessons to handicapped children, and they only take horses in the best of health. He also did numerous 2 day competitions with a friend who weighed probably 180lb.

My newest pony is 13.3h, and a normally built arab. I'm breaking her in. She has no trouble carrying me, or even getting a bit of 'airs above the ground' going with me on her back.

My main riding horse atm is an Australian Stock Horse - 15.1h. With my custom made saddle the load is probably 200lb. Again we do hard work, and ride hard.

I've ridden MG comps on ponies down to 12.3h. I was going to buy a 12.3h pony as my games pony but she sold before I could put in an offer. She was bought by a girl probably 10lb heavier than myself.

In the MG world you see big people on little horses all the time. It's the norm. The horses are healthy and fit and have no trouble carrying riders. These riders hang off the sides of the horse to pick things up - If they were as mismatched as you think, wouldn't the horse be pulled over by the weight of the rider? But no - It doesn't happen. The only weight restriction is that ponies 12.3h and under must have a rider that weighs 60kg or less.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

bellatink89 said:


> rios dad - what do you mean these fat ladies dont ride 2 or 3 hours? we ride and are on trail at least 6 hours a day. and the trailers are parked in front of the barn iin the parking lot. we pass them on the trails all the time. theyre out there for at leasttttt 2 hours at a time.


My latest riding partner rode 5 or 6 hours at times until she started riding with me. In 2 hours riding she is wore out. she is in great shape, certainly not overweight. I find that most people can't ride 2 or 3 hours and being fat, overwieght their endurance would be even less.
I have spent 6 hours a day in a saddle and it is beyond what most people can do.
I would really like to run into someone who can honestly ride like that. Even my endurance partners who regularly ran 50's had problems riding that long.

I just don't have alot of faith in people and what they can do.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha well I shouldn't be talking. I weigh 115 with a fast metabolism so I eat quite alot. I'm sure if I was 40 I wouldn't be so lucky.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

bellatink89 said:


> dude im not saying overweight people cant or shouldnt ride. im saying that they just need a horse that fits their weight. if i gained 70 lbs. i would not be riding my mare. no matter how much it broke my heart.


I think you are not that experienced to be able to judge what a horse can carry. Your 15 or 20% is based on what??? IN the endurance world we figured a horse can carry up to 25% in a 50 with a good chance of finishing.
I retired my old endurance horse but once a week he carries about 270 pounds for a 1 hour ride with an old gentleman and I don't feel he is being stressed.
One day I loped circles with another person behind me, he was carrying 330 pounds and still felt fine at the lope. At about 210 pounds with gear I often jumped a good jumping coarse and he did up to 4 feet. Again he weighed 870 pounds.
I know you have 17 years experience but getting a pony ride when you are 2 or 3 doesn't count as starting your riding career.

My daughter did trail rides summers while going to school.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

*Originally Posted by bellatink89 
dude im not saying overweight people cant or shouldnt ride. im saying that they just need a horse that fits their weight. if i gained 70 lbs. i would not be riding my mare. no matter how much it broke my heart.


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tra...ont-take-53572/page7/#post616336#ixzz0mFzEs7e*

Your horse looks pretty hefty though.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

OP has 17 years experience?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I definitely come under the heading 'hefty', I wasn't always so but a couple of pregnancies close together combined with a bout of depression brought on by the death of my daughter has taken its toll. I am currently a good 25 kg over what I used to be, having said that I laugh because I am the fittest fat person I know. Even at my lightest I am heavy as I have muscles like a body builder due to work and lifestyle. I do a 5 mile run five nights a week and work with heavy bits of steel, grinders and heavy power tools all day in my stainless engineering business. My point is that although overweight I am fit healthy and very strong so please don't discount every fatty as a lazy slob or I will have to hunt you down and kill you - just kidding.

I am a hard core horse rider I ride in hard terrain VERY steep, VERY high ups and down, really, really slippery under foot at times. Me and my horse both work hard where we ride. When I say I do a 6 hour ride, and I try to get one in every week, I mean I am working for 6 hours. After all of my talking it up though I admit I am very conscious of the nature of the riding I do and the weight I am so I bought myself a draft cross, she is only 15.2 in height but Phoenix would weigh very close to 700kg. Before I gained weight I rode QH and QH x's, quite lightly built animals and although they never exhibited any signs of discomfort I worried and fretted about being too much for them. Realistically I think I could ride a light horse without causing it any undue problems but I have felt more comfortable on a horse that is heavier than I am LOL. Also once I have lost weight I will look really awesome and small on my big girl!









After all my waffling I just wan't to reiterate that you shouldn't pigeon hole every fatty that you meet 'cause one day you may meet one that will wipe the floor with you!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'm in the fatty club too. I personally think most horses can handle most riders. There are some exceptions of course....the horse should for sure out weigh the rider :lol:. Don't get me wrong, I don't think a large person (or any size person for that matter) should go out and grab their pasture puff and expect it to carry them for hours on end. I do think it's something you can get a horse worked up to, though. I think it's MOST important that the horse be physically fit for the job.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I am by no means skinny or the best rider. 
I've only been back in the saddle for 3 years now.
I live & work at a riding stable. I'm really active at the barn, but also sit in an office 8 hours a day at my real job that pays the bills. With my saddle and tack, it is probably about a 200 lb load. So if I go by the 25% rule I'm ok. If I go by the 20% rule I'm a little over. Which is fine, more incentive for me to lose weight and get a new lighter saddle. 
When I first got the horse I mentioned, she was really out of shape. No muscle, I mean no muscle. She had been in a stall for a long time too. She would get tired if we were out longer than a hour. She seems to handle the longer rides better now. She has that thick mustang neck & it used to flap over when you would get on her. It doesn't do that now.
I have 2 horses. I try to ride both of them at least 2 times a week (a long ride & short ride). We never ride real hard (lope up the washes, but mostly walk). I know trainers who trot their horses the whole time on the trail. I couldn't do that for an extended amount of time. My legs & back wouldn't take it. 
I see a difference in the horses that get rode or turned out frequently versus the ones that don't (more so than age). Not just that they have more muscle, but in agility, flexibilty, and they are just generally better on their feet. (Wow - just like people) 
That said I think you should take all things into consideration. The rider, the horse, and what you & the horse are going to be doing together.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

RiosDad said:


> My latest riding partner rode 5 or 6 hours at times until she started riding with me. In 2 hours riding she is wore out. she is in great shape, certainly not overweight. I find that most people can't ride 2 or 3 hours and being fat, overwieght their endurance would be even less.
> I have spent 6 hours a day in a saddle and it is beyond what most people can do.
> I would really like to run into someone who can honestly ride like that. Even my endurance partners who regularly ran 50's had problems riding that long.
> 
> I just don't have alot of faith in people and what they can do.


Oh I could easily go 5-6 hours... heck I'd go from sun up till sun down. My horse might fall over and die.. at least till he got used to it, but I love riding like that. 

Question; do you do a lot of walking, or are you going at a pretty good clip at time?

Its just that no one around me rides like that... no offence but where I'm at its a bunch of ladies having their midlife crises... or 'every now and again' riders... or people that jst don't have a clue but at lucky enough to have purchased a saint of a horse.

My horse is no hardy arab... so I'm looking into the 'becoming popular shorter judged trail rides things' (I wanted to send him into training and show HUS/Wp but I'm really enjoying the trail riding and I think he likes that better)... If he can hold up doing that I might try more distance... but I really don't think he is bred for it  

Anyway... I'll stop now haha.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

IllComeALopin said:


> Question; do you do a lot of walking, or are you going at a pretty good clip at time?
> 
> .


Walking gives you hemeroids. Walking makes my bumb go to sleep. I can hear is snoring all the time:lol::lol: Jogging to me is far more relaxing. It keeps my butt off the saddle , gives the horse something to do, much faster then a walk and with little conditioning a horse can trot all day. Not an extended trot but just a jog trot.

I help get a quarter horse his 1000 mile pin in endurance but it was harder for him carrying 125 pound because of his big muscle then it was for my 870 pound arab carrying 220 pounds.
Some slimmer breeds do better then the more heavily muscled types. A standardbred makes an ideal endurance horse.
A arab can cruise at 8 mph and push to 12 but it is taking it's toll. A starndbred can cruise at 12 mph and push to about 20 easy enough if asked and still not be pushing all out.
A trot is easy on the horse, easy on the legs and easy enough to condition that the trot doesn't wear him out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly believe the whole thing needs to go on a case by case basis. There are exceptions to every rule. Most of the time, someone who is 300 lbs has no business on a 900 pound, finely built horse regardless of how they ride. Sometimes people are small enough that larger, stronger horses are way too much for them. On average, I stay between 140 and 145 so with all my tack, it is close to a total of 185. I have ridden horses ranging from 13.2 hh QH to an 18 hh perch and none of them seemed to have a problem. Everyone has a right to ride, they just need to find a horse that is suited to their size _and_ their ability. Like it has been said, a heavy person who rides well is much less stress on the horse than a lighter person that rides like a jackhammer. However, with a sound body, a draft horse (or sometimes a draft cross) should be able to pack around anyone who is able to get into the saddle. I can understand the need for some kind of guidelines but to say that someone can't ride if they weight more than 240 seems kinda harsh to me, especially if you have some heavy boned, stout horses. In todays times, 240 really isn't that much. When I was in school, only 1 guy in my entire high school was less than 200, and of those who were +200, only 1 of them was what I would consider 'fat'. If you had a bunch of quarter ponies or narrow, lanky TBs I would understand better but a sturdy, healthy horse can carry much more than 240.


----------

